# Elegance 681



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

We were looking at buying a 681 but it seems to be classed as a 2berth. Are there any 681 owners out there who could tell us if the lounge seat can be made into a single bed.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Although the 681 is a brilliant van (I would say that because I have one!!), it is only really a 2-berth. The lounge seating is plenty long enough (6'4") but not really wide enough (1'8"). At a pinch a fairly small person could sleep on it. 

My table is on a fixed height leg (although it can slide forwards and sideways) but it may be possible to get some form of telescopic leg. In this case it could be lowered to the level of the seating and make up a realistically sized bed.

If you're still interested and have any further questions about the van please don't hesitate to pm me. I am up near Aberdeen.

Tony


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Hi robwat!!, sorry I couldnt reply any earlier just got back from belgium!, we have a 681 like tony, but the table leg on ours is telescopic and although we havent actually used it it looks as though it would make a reasonable single bed, and it is a great van to tour in!! hope that helps! dave.


----------

